# Artist



## BennyC

Does anybody know who is the author of these?


----------



## just

I give up, who?


----------



## BennyC

Well i dont know  Thats why im asking. My friend found those somewhere on the internet.. and i really like those paintings and i would like to buy some if its possible


----------



## dickhutchings

If they're for sale, I'm sure it would be easy to find the artist. Usually if you click on images on the web it will take you to a website. I may be wrong but I feel there's more behind this post than meets the eye. If not, welcome to the forum Benny.


----------



## just

dickhutchings said:


> If they're for sale, I'm sure it would be easy to find the artist. Usually if you click on images on the web it will take you to a website. I may be wrong but I feel there's more behind this post than meets the eye. If not, welcome to the forum Benny.


Why would you feel there is more behind this post? Is it because it is hard to believe that someone could be so interested in these paintings?


----------



## dickhutchings

It could be just that, but really, if someone was trying to sell these it would be easy to find the seller. If I wanted them, I would just have them printed at the highest resolution I could get. Nobody seems to want to take ownership so they're free for the taking.

I can't imagine someone wanting this in their home but I'm sure there's a place for it. A bar maybe.


----------



## BennyC

Well i gues is not so easy to find the author.. Thanks anyway


----------



## TerryCurley

I understand where you are coming from. I think as a moderator we tend to get suspicious because we encounter so many ploys to spam. My first thought was -- He's the artist and trying to stimulate activity to view his work by having people do searches on the internet to find the creator. 

Now I don't know this at all.....but like I said when you are a moderator you are on the look out for things like that.

I sincerely apologize and welcome you to the forum BennyC if I'm totally off base.


BTW Dick love the play on words. "something 'behind' the paintings".


----------



## dickhutchings

Doh! I should have realized that and put it in italics. Good catch Terry.


----------



## FanKi

dickhutchings said:


> I can't imagine someone wanting this in their home but I'm sure there's a place for it. A bar maybe.


Well, I would have one of them in my house, the 2nd and the last one are kind of bizarre but I like them.

Ehm... I found this facebook page, looks like it's from the artist ^^

https://www.facebook.com/Milan-Unkovič-Slikar-in-Grafik-874910392583251/photos/


----------



## BennyC

Thank you very very much!  i almos gave up


----------



## BennyC

Can i ask how u did it?


----------



## FanKi

Every time you're searching the origin of an image, right-click the image and select the "Copy image url" option (Or something like that, I have the spanish version of the browser  )

An example on this case (1st image) 


Code:


http://www.artistforum.com/attachments/28249d1453945491t-artist-11794125_874917425915881_7717569445728605528_o.jpg

Then, search that link on google. You won't find anything 1st, but it will give you an option like "If you want to see images that match with your search, try to *Search for image*" or something similar. Click on that "Search for image" or "Search as an image", and the results will appear :3

Give it a try, if you don't make it I can make a video, it would be very useful.


----------



## leighann

Well aren't u just handy dandy to have around :vs_smirk: I totally forgot about that option. Well, I am getting a little old these days. Lol


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks for posting the facebook link. That's some weird stuff.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## BennyC

FanKi said:


> Every time you're searching the origin of an image, right-click the image and select the "Copy image url" option (Or something like that, I have the spanish version of the browser  )
> 
> An example on this case (1st image)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.artistforum.com/attachments/28249d1453945491t-artist-11794125_874917425915881_7717569445728605528_o.jpg
> 
> Then, search that link on google. You won't find anything 1st, but it will give you an option like "If you want to see images that match with your search, try to *Search for image*" or something similar. Click on that "Search for image" or "Search as an image", and the results will appear :3
> 
> Give it a try, if you don't make it I can make a video, it would be very useful.



o i see  thank you again!


----------



## FanKi

You are welcome ^^

Yep, really weird stuff, would like to meet the artist some time, at least to know what happens inside of his/her mind when he/she is painting


----------



## Stantonr2

Hey everyone I’m just trying to find the name of this author does anyone know? And is it valuable?


----------

